# Any websites that specialize in listing used converted vans?



## zeevanlife (Jul 9, 2018)

Is there any website that specializes in the sale of used converted vans for #vanlife/#rubbertramping? I'd travel to any state in the union for the right used van. Also any tips on buying used fleet vans? I hear those are really good deals as they are usually maintained really well. Thanks!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 9, 2018)

Hmmm... i don't think there's anything out there in the mainstream... I would try looking at the vandwelling subreddit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/vandwellers/

dunno if you're interested in skoolies, but there's ... oh wait, i found a reddit just for you!

https://www.reddit.com/r/vandwellermarketplace/

but yeah, if you like buses:

https://www.reddit.com/r/SkoolieMarketplace/


----------



## zeevanlife (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you so much. If I'm rubber tramping I"m committed to white stealth cargo vans.


----------



## mouse (Jul 9, 2018)

zeevanlife said:


> Thank you so much. If I'm rubber tramping I"m committed to white stealth cargo vans.



Most of the vandwelling-related forums have a marketplace subforum, but I think craigslist would be easier. The trick will be figuring out how to find converted vans, since there is no name for DIY campers.

Here's a craigslist example around Santa Fe to give you an idea of how to craft more complex searches. Adapt as needed. Here's the RSS version you can load that up in a feed reader (RSS app) on your phone and you will only see new posts. Better living through technology.

*Edited to add: I forgot to mention that when you start looking at actual vans, you may want to get a 30day unlimited VIN searches from autocheck.com. They are like carfax but usually have better fleet/auction/commercial data. When I did it the cost was something like $50 for the month. Truly worth it. A VIN check and mechanic's inspection (usually $50-$100) can help identify lemons and money pits. Good luck to you, brother. *


----------



## roguetrader (Jul 10, 2018)

don't know about the US but eBay always has plenty of converted vans in the UK

also do you guys have vehicle disposal auctions available to the public ? sometimes a big concern like the Post Office will have 50 older vans they want to get rid of - sometimes they go for crazy low prices - bit of a gamble but you can usually look them over to some degree


----------

